# Umleitungen bei Google-Links



## Lizenz-T (24. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem bei Google und weiß nicht was los ist.
Fast immer wenn ich bei Google auf einen Link klicke werde ich anstatt auf die URL die in der Suche angezeigt wird, auf eine andere Seite geleitet.
z.b.
Ich gebe Playstation 2 ein und klicke auf ein Suchergebnis, wird mit zuerst die URL ck.maxfiles.com angezeigt und danach wird mir Beispielsweise ein angebot für eine PS2 bei www.Quelle.de angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. März 2007)

Das Erste was ich in solch einem Fall versuchen würde wäre: Lavasoft Addaware runterladen, installieren, updaten und dann dein System scannen lassen.
Wenn das nichts bringt nochmal hier melden. Man muss ja nicht direkt den Holzhammer auspacken 

Übrigens, es wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Seite heist auf die du weitergeleitet wirst. Damit kann man dir eventuell helfen.

Edit: Sorry nehm lieber diesen Link zum Download, das andere war ja eine Betaversion


----------



## Lizenz-T (25. März 2007)

Ich werde immer auf verschiedene Seiten umgeleitet.
Wie gesagt, ich klicke auf den Link, der Browser zeigt die Seite ck.maxfiles.com an und dann bin ich auf irgendeiner Seite auf die ich gar nicht wollte


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. März 2007)

Hast du Ad-Aware schon scannen lassen ?

Also so wie es aussieht ist diese Adware die du hast bereits bekannt.

Schau mal nach ob folgende Datei bei dir existiert
C:\Program Files\Ipwindows\ipwins.exe

Und lass mal Hijackthis laufen, das kannst du hier runterladen, und auch gleich mal das Log auswerten.
Wenn du mit der Auswertung nichts anfangen kannst, poste das Log (nicht die Auswertung) hier, aber bitte den Codetag  benutzen, damit das Log nicht zerhackt wird, und schalt für den einen Post die Smileys ab (unter dem Eingabefeld bei Zusätzliche Einstellungen, Smileys Deaktivieren)


----------



## kerem123 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wie ich lese bin ich nicht der einzige, habe dieses problem auch. habe mal mein system mit diesem program gescannt aber es hat sich nichts verbessert, werde imme rnoch auf irgendwelche seiten gebracht auf die ich nciht will, egal ob mit explorer oder mit firefox, mit icq search genau das gleiche, msn auch. Egal von wo, ich werde erstmal auf eine andere seite gebracht, ganz schnell taucht diese seite von maxefiles auf oben im browser fenster und dann bin ich z.b auf ebay oder bonprix oder was weiß ich. dann muß ich zwei bis drei mal auf zürck machen und dann komme ich endlich auf die seite auf die ich möchte.
Was kann ich nun nach eurer meinung nach noch tun?
hier ist mein logfile, ich weiß aber nicht was ich jetzt damit tun soll.


```
ogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:45:54, on 18.06.2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zoom-Dienstprogramm\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Programme\Ideazon\ZEngine\Zboard.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Kerem Admin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.de/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O2 - BHO: XTTBPos00 - {055FD26D-3A88-4e15-963D-DC8493744B1D} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zoom-Dienstprogramm\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zboard] C:\Programme\Ideazon\ZEngine\Zboard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Programme\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Konsole - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Programme\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Programme\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: eBay - {2D941D56-1B19-44AE-8CF5-08331A3B4CCF} - C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\Signup\ToshibaGotoEbay.exe (HKCU)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Zboard - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Winlognotif.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Programme\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Planer (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatisches LiveUpdate - Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Programme\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Programme\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect-Dienst (navapsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation  - C:\Programme\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Programme\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
```

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, war schon in vielen foren uns bislang keine hilfe, besser gesagt nichts was geholfen hat.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2007)

kerem123 hat gesagt.:


> Was kann ich nun nach eurer meinung nach noch tun?
> hier ist mein logfile, ich weiß aber nicht was ich jetzt damit tun soll.


log auswerten

Sicher ist das Du dir eine Hijacking Anwendung eingefangen hast.
Lasse »Adaware« und zusätzlich auch »Spyware Search & Destroy« über Deinen Rechner laufen und mögliche Hijacker entfernen.
Eventuell hilft auch die 30 Tage Trial von AVG-Anti Spyware
Leider ist es manchmal nötig mehrere dieser Programme mal über den Rechner laufen zu lassen, da nicht jedes dieser Programme alle bösartigen Programme kennt.

Überprüfe auch mit Autoruns welche Anwendungen beim Windowsstart mitgeladen werden.

Falls Du den IE nicht gestartet hattest und der Eintrag:
*C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe*
im Hijackthis Log auftaucht ist vermutlich der Hijacker im Hintergrund am Werke.
Mit dem ProcessExplorer kannst Du nachschauen welche Dateien auf einen Prozess zugreifen bzw. von einem Prozess aufgerufen werden.


----------

